# Best IWB Holster, Sheild 9mm w/ Laser?



## rxnb90 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a 9mm shield with a viridan laser, an am now looking for the best IWB holster. Note the laser has a magnetic on/off feature, so looking for a holster that will accommodate that. Have found several online, but not in stores. So would really appreciate anyone's input on good brands to check out, I want to "one and done" the holster, I don't want to end up with 10 of them because I didn't like the first 9...

Ross


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, first of all there is no such thing as 'best'. Plus you haven't mentioned if you want cross draw, strong side, SOB, etc.. You haven't even mentioned if you want leather plastic or a combination.

What's *best* to you isn't* best *to anybody else. You have to develop your own taste, style and needs. They will determine what's best in your world.

We all have a cardboard box in the closet with holsters we thought were best. It's a process. We all would like to buy just one and done but it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I went through a couple of IWB holsters with my M&P Shield with LaserMax laser before before ending up with an Alien Gear Cloak Tuck 3.0. I can't say it is the best, because I haven't tried them all. I will say that it is very comfortable, and has held up well so far (less than 1 year). They give you a free 30 day test period, so you can return it if you don't like it. It also comes with free shell upgrades, so if you decide to remove the laser, or switch to a completely different carry gun in the future you are covered. Plus all their holsters have a lifetime warranty. I don't know what is not to like with a price 1/2 of most of the other ones I tried and looked at. Definitely worth a look. 

PS: Be sure to look at the 3.0 series. The earlier Alien Gear holsters were OK, and I have one of the earliest ones, but the newer 3.0 holsters are definitely worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## rxnb90 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info & background, Ernest. Very nice that adding a laser is something they just accommodate without an extra charge. I'd seen some good reviews on multiholster; seems high quality and light weight, but they charge an extra $30 to accommodate a laser, which seems like a huge upcharge.

Do you have thoughts on the size of the two holsters, the multiholster vs Alien? 
Multi Holsters~Custom KYDEX Gun Holsters for IWB OWB Multi 2in1 & Mag Holders


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry, never tried a Multi Holster.


----------



## flatsixnut (Oct 29, 2015)

Stealthgear.


----------

